# A couple blooming Droseras



## Heather (Jul 21, 2007)

Not sure of the species, they're all in a big community whiskey barrel at Bonsai West. 

(who, incidentally, is have a very nice sale this week.)


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 21, 2007)

i think the top one is D. binata and the bottom is D. multifida. both are forked and pretty neat...


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't care what they are - I like them both!


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 15, 2007)

I believe the plants are Drosera binata "T" form and D. filiformis. The binata being the red colored forkish looking plant and the filiformis being the more linear light green plant.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool!

Ramon


----------

